#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How to remove watermarks from a PPT slide

## kris4_9

Hi,
I downloaded a PPT presentation templates from a website recently and all the slides have a watermark of the company name in a small font at the bottom of each slide. These are supposed to be free downloadable and usable templates and not really any patented slides.
Is there any way we can delete these watermarks from all slides? 
Thanks

----------


## TMS

You probably need to select the Master slide and delete or edit the company name on that.

----------


## MarvinP

Does this link help or is 2010 not the same as 2013 and 2016

https://support.office.com/en-us/art...0-1B1DBD878AE2

----------


## Florence27

Its not possible without the master PowerPoint slide file I think.

----------


## sandy666

Wolud be fine to see attached ppt file

----------

